# A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

This was my experience and installation.

MKV (2008 Audi A3 2.0T Fwd) Porsche Cayenne BBK








Parts list:

2 rotors 2008 Mercedes ML63 AMG or GL450 
Part # 164 421 14 12
2 silver calipers from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S 
Left Part # 955-351-421-50
Right Part # 955-351-422-50
1 set of pads from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S 
Part # 955-351-939-14
1 set of front stainless steel brake lines from Stoptech (non-banjo style)
Part # 950.33013
1 brake wear sensor from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S or non S 
Part # 955-612-365-00
1 brake caliper hardware from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S or non S 
Part # 955-351-959-00 
2 hub centric rings (OD 67mm and ID 65mm) 
4 cast bronze or steel bushing (OD 16mm and ID 14mm x 12mm long)
4 10.9 harden bolts (50mm long x 14mm dia x 2.0 thread pitch)
4 harden conical locking nuts (14mm 2.0 thread pitch)
4 wheel spacers (12.5mm front and 12.5mm or 15mm rear)

*Putting it Together and Notes*

Well, it’s like doing any other brake job but a few things will have to be done (check out this link if you would like a better walk through of a brake job http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3721312 ). 
The four 16mm bushings are a must, because you will need these to convert the 16mm mounting holes of the caliper down to 14mm (MKV carriers are 14mm holes). It will work as the shoulder of the bolt that mounts the caliper to the carrier. If you can find bolt with a 16mm bolt and 14mm thread, please share. That was one of my biggest challenges to find. It resulted to a dead end, hence why the bushings looked promising once again.
As for harden conical locking nuts, do not get nylon locking nuts!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The nylon can get hot and melt off. I have no idea why ECS recommends these; clearly they haven’t seen tire valve caps melting off at the track ha-ha! But, who know, I think conical locking nuts sound better. 

*Modifying*

Hub centric Rings:
When a set is ordered, you will usually receive a set of four. This is good, but speaking from experience, if your patience starts running short, it is easy to get one too hot and warp it (so extra is good).
While the rotor is off the vehicle, place the ring through the back of the rotor and having the ring stick outward. Whatever is sticking out away from the hub, mark it with a dark colored sharpie. Once you have done this, grind it down flush with the rotor hub surface (you may grind it down on the rotor or remove the ring to a shop grinder after marking it). If you do not grind it down, the ring will hit the spacer or wheel hub and will not seat properly. AGAIN, patience!! Or you will have a nice egg shaped paper weight.
This is the only mod you need for the rotors. The rotors center up perfect and only require hub centric rings to mount. Everything else about the rotors are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Calipers:
If you plan on running 18 inch or larger wheels, you have it made…. Almost, but pretty close. A spot inside of the caliper (an area between the mounting points) needs to be slightly grinded down. 
If you are working on the passenger side, turn the wheels as if your making a left hand turn (opposite for driver side). You will see that the top mounting portion of the caliper will clip an area of the lower control arm. This location will be front portion of the lower control arm directly next to where the lower ball joint mounts. You may grind down the area of the caliper that will touch this area when you make a hard right or left turn. For safe measures, I also took the grinder the tip of this control arm point just to make sure I wouldn’t have problems hitting in the future.
This is not a lot of grinding, maybe approx 1-2mm or less off the corner of the caliper and the same for the lower control arm.
IF YOU PLAN ON USING 18 INCH OR LARGER WHEELS, DISREGARD NEXT STEP!!!!!! IMPORTANT!!!!
FIRST










































...... and maybe one more







. ha-ha!
Now, here is the BIGGEST pain in the butt, making these fit underneath a 17 inch wheel!!!!!! Pretty much… grind... grind…..grind…. and when you think you’re done…. grind some more!!!







Seriously, you better like wear metal shavings for a while. I would tell you how much to grind, but it is really hard to gauge. I would say it was approx 2-3mm worth, but not 100% about that, but most of the grinding will be on the bridge near the outer face. You will also have to grind the four outer vibration cylinders on the top outer pad and the top arch of the pad eye that the pin goes through. You will have to do a few hand spins and SLOW road tests, but I would recommend getting some 18 inch or larger wheels so you don’t have to grind caliper. That is just my opinion.

Dust Shields:
First remove the dust shield from the vehicle, which is held by three T-30 torx screws. After removing dust shield, a square area that sits in front of the lower ball joint must be cut off. The square is approx 3 inches long by 2.5 inch deep. After cutting this off, you will be able to see your lower ball joint through the dust shield. After the dust shield is installed back on the vehicle, shield must be bent back. Bend the shield back approx 2 inches away from the rotor. Not sure the exact measure, but once you put the rotor on, you will see how much you need to bend back (approx 2 inches maybe).
Results http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif :





















_Modified by carbonfold at 10:42 AM 3/10/2010_


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

total?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (carbonfold)*

niceee


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (carbonfold)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the added weight from the Rotors+Calipers+ Spacers?
I am thinking about the added Upsprung weight...


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (audiqtr)*

i have been looking for a used set of touareg brakes for a few weeks to do this. what is the cost when its all said and done?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (Digipix)*

Those are some big spacers needed. What wheel are they for? the stocks? If you need that big of spacers for stockers you would have a hard time fitting aftermarket wheels.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

still waiting on price


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Those are some big spacers needed. What wheel are they for? the stocks? If you need that big of spacers for stockers you would have a hard time fitting aftermarket wheels.

This is individual for all wheels.
A ET50 wheel with 15 mm spacer will often have more clearance than a ET35 wheel without spacer, because of the wheel/spoke design.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (KaldBlod)*

Aren't hub centric rings (for wheels) usually made out of some kind of plastic or composite material? Won't they melt under the [possible] operating temperature of the brakes?
Or are we talking about rings made of metal?


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (Audi'sRevenge)*

The hub centric rings that were used are aluminum. They were bought from Discount Direct (Wholesale of Discount Tire) for approx $15.00.
As for cost of everything, it all depends on where you get your parts ect etc..... but estimate of everything, besides calipers, was approx $350-400. Calipers can run you approx $900 for the pair brand new, but you might be able to save by getting used ones (check Ebay or salvage yard).
As for wheels, as you can see from the image, I used stock 17 inch wheels. Spacers were a must with these wheel because the face of caliper will hit the inner spokes of the wheels. I used 12.5mm on all four, but I've seen 15mm on the rear, and IMO it looks better.
As for unsprung weight, I don't know exactly. I'm sure it adds to it, but I don't know exact numbers.
Again, I'm not completely finished with my write-up. I'm finished with the job, just haven't completed the write up. However, I have giving you the parts list for a stock setup with silver calipers. I just repainted my calipers red and stuck Brembo on the side vs the Porsche.
Again, I will say STOCK as you can see from the image











_Modified by carbonfold at 8:40 AM 8/12/2009_


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (carbonfold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbonfold* »_The hub centric rings that were used are aluminum. They were bought from Discount Direct (Wholesale of Discount Tire) for approx $15.00.

Ah I see. Now that I think of it, it was actually a stupid question anyway LOL. Because even when used for wheels the composite rings still touch the rotor so they still get hot anyway. I guess being actually "under" the rotor they would get hotter, but probably not by much.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice set up , nice that you did this


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

can someone please help me with this?
i've been looking for the merecedes brake rotors and this number:
Part # 164 421 14 12
i'm being told is incorrect?
they say it should be: 164 421 05 12?
also, the ML63 brake rotor is NOT the same, according to those i've called?
can someone please confirm?


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_can someone please help me with this?
i've been looking for the merecedes brake rotors and this number:
Part # 164 421 14 12
i'm being told is incorrect?
they say it should be: 164 421 05 12?
also, the ML63 brake rotor is NOT the same, according to those i've called?
can someone please confirm?

I bought these. Perfect fit!









http://www.germanautoparts.com...66093
164 421 14 12
Remember, it is *GL*450, not ML.


_Modified by KaldBlod at 8:50 AM 9/4/2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (carbonfold)*

how much did this cost you at the end of the day for all the parts?


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: A3 Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_how much did this cost you at the end of the day for all the parts?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *carbonfold* »_The hub centric rings that were used are aluminum. They were bought from Discount Direct (Wholesale of Discount Tire) for approx $15.00.
As for cost of everything, it all depends on where you get your parts ect etc..... but estimate of everything, besides calipers, was approx $350-400. Calipers can run you approx $900 for the pair brand new, but you might be able to save by getting used ones (check Ebay or salvage yard).
As for wheels, as you can see from the image, I used stock 17 inch wheels. Spacers were a must with these wheel because the face of caliper will hit the inner spokes of the wheels. I used 12.5mm on all four, but I've seen 15mm on the rear, and IMO it looks better.
As for unsprung weight, I don't know exactly. I'm sure it adds to it, but I don't know exact numbers.
Again, I'm not completely finished with my write-up. I'm finished with the job, just haven't completed the write up. However, I have giving you the parts list for a stock setup with silver calipers. I just repainted my calipers red and stuck Brembo on the side vs the Porsche.
Again, I will say STOCK as you can see from the image
 
I work at a dealer, so I get employee pricing


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

carbonfold said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_how much did this cost you at the end of the day for all the parts?
> 
> 
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> ...





You should put together a kit for everything except calipers, and I will buy it 

I found a good deal on calipers, but I've been having a hard time finding everything on the parts list.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

I will be doing this over the next week


----------



## etadraft (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm gathering the parts for a 17z caliper installation. Test fit went well yesterday. Just waiting on pads. So far the setup with pads is working out to be approx $1200.


----------



## GTI27 (Mar 14, 2008)

eta, im also looking to do a 17z kit. what rotors are you going with? '07 ml 350?


----------



## etadraft (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm selling this setup off my car. 17z calipers W/ ML350 rotors. All hardware included $1200

Also selling rear 4 piston with R32 rotors. all hardware included $1000

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5439147-FS-Parting-out-Track-GTI

It works and works well. They are on my car now if anyone is local and wants a look.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I have fresh pair of GL450 rotors for sale with hub rings, any takers?


----------

